# Nautical Colleges Liverpool



## DavRitch

In Liverpool there were two Colleges that specialised in training for sea-going personnel.
Riversdale Tech trained people for deck and engine room I believe and the Nautical Catering College in central Liverpool trained people for the galley and dining saloon.


----------



## Foca

I did all my tickets in Liverpool...the first I attended for Second Mates was in Clarence Street 1959/60, in 1962 mates ticket, the College had moved to the old Technical College on the corner of Byrom Street/Hunter Street . By the time I was up for Masters in 1965 we were in the newly built Liverpool Polytechnic. Most people who did not live in Liverpool, either lodged in Merchant Officers Hotel(Canning Street), Plimsoll House(Gambia Terrace) or Atlantic House(Hardman Street).
I stayed at the Merchant Navy Hotel, and have very fond memories of the place which was Managed by Miss Guthrie, who was a very stick disciplinarian. Not too sure were the Marine Engineers studied by a lot of them stayed at Canning Street. The corner of Percy Street and Canning Street used to be a well known pick up point for the local ladies of the night....and the banter from the Hotel windows at times was hilarious( especially in the Summer months). 
The examination Board was in Orleans House down by Exchange Station...with the dreaded examiner Captain Fletcher!!


----------



## Richard C

Thanks for that ref where the old Tech college was(Byrom St/Hunter St).I`m paying a visit to Liverpool in a couple of weeks,and for a trip down memory lane wanted to walk from Atlantic house(where I stayed during my time for 2nd Mates) on Hardman St(which I believe is now a Chinese food supply warehouse)to the Tech college and I couldn`t remember where it was,although I believe that building has now gone ?
Please don`t mention Captain Fletcher again, I got the shivers just seeing his name.He threw me out of my Second Mates oral for not knowing the difference between an Aneroid and a Mercurial Barometer, sounds silly now does`nt it ?


----------



## woodend

As I failed maths dismally in my G.C.E. I attended a six month 'pre-sea' course for Deck Apprentices / Cadets at Liverpool College of Technology, as it was then, in Clarence Street in Liverpool. For this I got four months remission of sea service and also I passed my maths G.C.E. It was a great six months and I have kept in touch with a couple of the others that on it. The course 'boss lecturer' for want of a better name was Captain Azad, who I believe came to a tragic end. They must have taught us well as I had no trouble with my 'tickets'.


----------



## Foca

Hi Richard
Thanks for that...remember the morning walk down to Byrom Street very well, and walking back on a cold foggy Winter evening. Brings back a lot of memories.
I remember Captain Azad, he took us for compass work during Masters, other lecturers were Captain's Nelson and Holland
and a couple of other excellent lecturers whose names have gone in the passing of time. Enjoy your memory lane trip.


----------



## john g

Richard C said:


> Thanks for that ref where the old Tech college was(Byrom St/Hunter St).I`m paying a visit to Liverpool in a couple of weeks,and for a trip down memory lane wanted to walk from Atlantic house(where I stayed during my time for 2nd Mates) on Hardman St(which I believe is now a Chinese food supply warehouse)to the Tech college and I couldn`t remember where it was,although I believe that building has now gone ?
> Please don`t mention Captain Fletcher again, I got the shivers just seeing his name.He threw me out of my Second Mates oral for not knowing the difference between an Aneroid and a Mercurial Barometer, sounds silly now does`nt it ?


Liverpool Tech is now John Moores university you will find big changes in Liveroool especially in the dock areas but it has moved ahead with the times from when I was with Brocks/ Cunard and regularly visited Cunard building and Huskinson Docks. You will enjoy a visit it has a lot to offer and the humour is still there .


----------



## vic pitcher

woodend said:


> As I failed maths dismally in my G.C.E. I attended a six month 'pre-sea' course for Deck Apprentices / Cadets at Liverpool College of Technology, as it was then, in Clarence Street in Liverpool. For this I got four months remission of sea service and also I passed my maths G.C.E. It was a great six months and I have kept in touch with a couple of the others that on it. The course 'boss lecturer' for want of a better name was Captain Azad, who I believe came to a tragic end. They must have taught us well as I had no trouble with my 'tickets'.


I attended the same course with Woody. The Nautical Training Dept (as it was then called) occupied a couple of floors in the College of Building in Clarence St (off Brownlow Hill, close to the Adelphi)
When we started the course in Sept 1955, the pre-sea cadets were under the charge of the late Gordon Salisbury (an Extra master, born in Edinburgh, but brought up in Rio, who was a long time with Lamport & Holt; He was caretaking until the arrival of Azad from Chittagong who had been with BI and was noted for his having translated the Colregs into Bengali.
We had lifeboat practice once a week at the Lifeboat School in Salthouse Dock under Azad's watchful eye.
I, too, recall with some grim amusement, my encounters with the dreaded "Fletch" for 2nd Mate & Master


----------



## Foca

Does anyone remember collecting their dole money Friday lunchtime, prior to a drink session in the "Roscoe Head" or the "Ye Cracke", before returning to Clarence Street for the final seamanship lecture of the week........memories are something nobody can take away for sure.


----------



## Richard C

Yes I certainly do remember.There used to be a guy who turned up outside the dole office in a jaguar sports car(I can`t recall the model)I always remember he wore string back leather gloves----poser!!
And as for the pub --,see pic
Atlantic house is not a Chinese supermarket as I thought ,but appears to be a Nightclub--- also see pic of the entrance
I enjoyed my Nostalgia walk and was OK until Byrom Street ,haven`t a clue where the college was it`s changed so much.Ho Hum back to the real world!


----------



## Rogerfrench

Richard C said:


> I enjoyed my Nostalgia walk and was OK until Byrom Street ,haven`t a clue where the college was it`s changed so much.Ho Hum back to the real world!


I was in Liverpool last year, and the spot where the college was is now a road junction. Oh,dear!


----------



## Farmer John

I have thought about going back to Liverpool, after about 50 years since my last visit. I suspect I might find the river, and that is about all I might know! Any comment, and any reccomendations? India Buildings will still be there, I hope.


----------



## Foca

I remember the guy with the jag...he stayed at the Merchant Navy Hotel, think his name was Mick something or other.One Sunday night he arrived back and parked on Percy Street and before he could get out one of the ladies of the night jumped it..gave him one heck of a fright!!!
Recommendations on for accommodation in Liverpool..you cannot go wrong with Premier Travel Inn, we usually stay at the one in Liverpool North. India Buildings is still there as is the old Pacific Buildings renamed Albion House by the Vestey's. I was looking at one of the many internet sites on the Liverpool Blitz..there was a picture of the old Goree Warehouse, which I remember was still there during the war..you are right Liverpool has changed. The old Seaman's Home were most of us were kitted out before going to sea is now a John Lewis Store.


----------



## Rogerfrench

Farmer John said:


> I have thought about going back to Liverpool, after about 50 years since my last visit. I suspect I might find the river, and that is about all I might know! Any comment, and any reccomendations? India Buildings will still be there, I hope.


Yes, India Buildings is still there, and recognisable. There'd be a lot you'd know, and a lot you wouldn't - depending of course on how well you knew Liverpool at the time. My wife and I kept on recognising buildings and the like in places where there'd been so many changes it felt like a strange city. So you take bearings and departures from the familiar - like the Cunard or Royal Liver or some other building. 
Try it - you'll like it!


----------



## Farmer John

Two very useful answers there, the trip may go from planning to reality.

Thank you.


----------



## woodend

Bit 'off thread' I know but the mention of the 'dole office', the sports car and the 'Roscoe' brought this one back. Second Mates and Mates at the 'dole office' mentioned but for Masters, as I was married and lived in Woburn Hill, I went to the 'dole office' in Green Lane for convenience and signed on. Big mistake! Not used to temporarily out of work seafarers and very officious. On my first visit I learnt that they had a routine for some reason, where you had to wait for your name to be called before you went to the counter to collect your pittance. 'Woodend' the fellow yells out and I amble up and collect. The second week this happens and I say 'I am entitled to Mister at sea!'. You could have heard a pin drop. After that as soon as I put my nose through the door on a Friday afternoon I would hear 'Mister Woodend!' I would walk straight to the counter and get the money and be out in 5 minutes with no waiting so you have t stick up for yourself every so often.


----------



## Foca

The Hardman Street dole office used to see quite a lot of action, and I can remember one afternoon the police being called to quell a near riot when they ran out of money one Friday afternoon. One of the rules which usually caused trouble, was having your claim checked, which meant they tried to say that you did not get any money that week. When we demanded alternative hardship money they soon put a stop to that.
Nobody has said much about Orleans House, and the old Welsh clerk who used to dish out cups of tea and aspirin, to the poor souls who fell for the wrath of(cannot say his name), for making a right balls of how's she heading!!!! and were sent home overnight to learn the quarter points. The guy in question had not slept a wink, was visibly shaking before he went in...was asked do you know your quarter points...yes Sir, he replies...was handed his slip, passed and walked out.
I witnessed this as we were down there waiting to put our papers in.


----------



## Richard C

Not used to temporarily out of work seafarers and very officious. .[/QUOTE]

A similar experience in Nottingham.Must have been during a summer recess.I was told by liverpool dole office that it would be in order to be transferred to nottingham dole office for the few weeks.Big Mistake
"What jobs are you looking for" I was asked "None" I replied "I don`t want a job"
What a kerfuffle that caused,after a lot of argy bargy,I told them to stuff their money and walked out---raised eyebrows all round!!
(I`ve always been good at cutting my nose off to spite my face)


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog

I sat for my tickets at Liverpool. had Fletch for Second Mates. Remember sitting in the waiting room and heared him hollering "Get out, get out" at some poor unfortunate. That didn't help as already a nervous wreck. Passed anyway.There were a few anecdotes about him. Do anyone remember the one about the Egyptian lad and the ten shilling note?
Friday dole day. there were two girls who regularly attended the desks and the parties sometimes if I remember right. One time a young man had taken over and didn't understand that it was our money that had been deducted from our pay that we were getting, not the States handout. This lad started being difficult with a massive SAF Marine guy. In those days the wire protection guard didn't reach very high, SAF Marine jumped up grabbed hold of him and half dragged him over the barrier. Cannot rememberwhat happened after.
Crazy days.
Greg Caldecott


----------



## George Bis

I was a the Nautical College at Byrom St. doing 2M in 1977/8 and after a load of hard work passed.Maths and Physics were my problem but there was a Welsh lecturer(can't remember his name) who so pressed my buttons that I simply had to pass to spite him! It worked! Thank you Liverpool.
Passed by lately and it is now John Moors Uni. Times change!


----------

